# Sperrbildschirmeingaben



## Lucaaa (10. Feb 2019)

Hallo!
Ich würde gern folgendes tun:
Auf dem gesperrten Telefon (Oder Tablet) sollen Gesteneingaben erkannt werden.
Z.B. Musik anhalten etc
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das umsetzen kann? oder ob es überhaupt möglich ist?
(Ich möchte keinen fertigen Code, sondern nur einen Stups in die richtige Richtung)


----------



## Robat (10. Feb 2019)

Meinst du sowas in die Richtung? 
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/21572750/touch-event-while-display-off


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Feb 2019)

Guten, ich denke mal genau die von Stack Overflow beantwortete Frage hatte er gesucht.


----------

